

Drug dealer: Cops leaned me over 18th floor balcony to get my password - christianbryant
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/04/22/drug-dealer-cops-leaned-me-over-18th-floor-balcony-to-get-my-password/

======
christianbryant
I first caught this on Bruce Schneier's blog:

[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/04/shaking_someo...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/04/shaking_someone.html)

He points to a great xkcd cartoon:

[https://xkcd.com/538/](https://xkcd.com/538/)

~~~
dalke
I first caught this on Hacker News ;)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9420449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9420449)

~~~
christianbryant
Oh, boy... :-)

